# I’m really angry at Duncan Doughnuts



## Newtorats (Jun 28, 2021)

So you might have already heard about this but do you know how many doughnuts go to waste at Duncan Doughnuts?








After reading this I am never going to Duncan Doughnuts again. I think they should do what I have seen other places do and take all the doughnuts from the day before and put them out for free outside for the less fortunate. Or at least do what a bagel shop near me does and put the day old doughnuts on sale inside the store. What do you think about this waste? Share this with someone you know to spread the message!


----------



## Newtorats (Jun 28, 2021)

I have found one article saying that Duncan Doughnuts stopped but mostly I can only find stuff telling me about how much Duncan Doughnuts wastes. Can someone please tell me if they still waste or not?


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

It's a common thing these days to see people angry about restaurants throwing out food. Coupe of things to be aware of. First they all do it, not just *Dunkin Donuts*. Secondly, they may be prohibited from serving the food, due to local health codes. Third is liability. If they offer the food to someone and that person gets sick from it, the restaurant can be sued.

While I agree it would be better for them t make the food available to those who need it, the battle may not be theirs. If you want to help, research the pertinent laws and codes in your area and start a grass roots movement to change what need to be changed to address the situation.


----------



## Verucasdad (Aug 31, 2015)

lfraser06 said:


> It's a common thing these days to see people angry about restaurants throwing out food. Coupe of things to be aware of. First they all do it, not just *Dunkin Donuts*. Secondly, they may be prohibited from serving the food, due to local health codes. Third is liability. If they offer the food to someone and that person gets sick from it, the restaurant can be sued.
> 
> While I agree it would be better for them t make the food available to those who need it, the battle may not be theirs. If you want to help, research the pertinent laws and codes in your area and start a grass roots movement to change what need to be changed to address the situation.


This is true. So much is going on with Corona and such that a lot of cities are not willing to risk any type of health issues. You also understand that giving processed junk food to the less fortunate isn't all together healthy anyway. Before getting too upset, I'd research laws and statutes about these types of things. By the way, it is spelled Dunkin'.


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

Verucasdad said:


> This is true. So much is going on with Corona and .....By the way, it is spelled Dunkin'.


 You mean "Covid", right?


----------



## Verucasdad (Aug 31, 2015)

lfraser06 said:


> You mean "Covid", right?


Nah, I meant what I said. Corona as in Corona Virus, another name for Covid.


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

Verucasdad said:


> Nah, I meant what I said. Corona as in Corona Virus, another name for Covid.


Actually, Corona is a type of virus. Covid is a type of Corona virus. But not all Corona virus' cause global pandemics.


----------



## Verucasdad (Aug 31, 2015)

lfraser06 said:


> Actually, Corona is a type of virus. Covid is a type of Corona virus. But not all Corona virus' cause global pandemics.


Well, I'm not into this one-upmanship. My meaning is clear and my spelling correct. Beside that, I thought this was a forum for rats?


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

Everyone else's meaning was clear, as well. You are the one who came in correcting everyone else.


----------



## Verucasdad (Aug 31, 2015)

lfraser06 said:


> Everyone else's meaning was clear, as well. You are the one who came in correcting everyone else.


Actually, you did it first by putting Dunkin' Donuts in bold letters. The honor is yours.


----------



## lfraser06 (Aug 5, 2020)

Ah ...gotta love the "ignore" feature on this site. 😊


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

Verucasdad said:


> Well, I'm not into this one-upmanship. My meaning is clear and my spelling correct. Beside that, I thought this was a forum for rats?


This post might be better placed in the Lounge section of the forum just for reference!


----------



## Newtorats (Jun 28, 2021)

TwilxghtRat said:


> This post might be better placed in the Lounge section of the forum just for reference!


I wanted to do that however when I go to the bottom of the lounge page I get this


----------



## Newtorats (Jun 28, 2021)

Verucasdad said:


> Well, I'm not into this one-upmanship. My meaning is clear and my spelling correct. Beside that, I thought this was a forum for rats?


This is not rat related rants and raves. This is the normal rants and rave. This is an area for things not based around rats. If you do not want to look at stuff that is not about rats you can not click on any threads where the section they are put in is not based around rats.


----------



## Newtorats (Jun 28, 2021)

I would much appreciate if you guys would please stop arguing. If you want to debate weather you should say COVID or corona/who has one upped the other then please make a private conversation. If someone clicked on the thread I’m positive your little argument is not what they came here to read.


----------

